
A simple acronym sums up what’s wrong with social media - anarbadalov
https://qz.com/1427738/acronym-sums-up-problem-with-twitter-facebook-other-platforms/
======
anarbadalov
I hate this headline. But i like Jaron Lanier. And there's a lot of truth in
this article.

"BUMMER platforms [FB, twitter, etc. — Behaviors of Users Modified and Made
into Empires for Rent] are more than just a bummer from Lanier’s
perspective—they’re eroding health and happiness and political and social
discourse, curbing our free will, and turning us into, well, 'assholes.'"

